# Farsalinos, COVID & Vaping



## Hooked (22/1/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-01-21_farsalinos-covid-19-and-vaping.html
21 Jan. 2021

"Harm Reduction journal has published an expanded re-analysis of a recent publication by Konstantinos Farsalinos, Pantelis Bagos, Theodoros Giannouchos, Raymond Niaura, Anastasia Barbouni and Konstantinos Poulas. They examined smoking prevalence among hospitalised COVID-19 patients. Next week, Konstantinos Farsalinos will host a press conference for the launch of a Declaration on E-Cigarettes and Public Health...

The research paper says: “The same studies as examined in the previous meta-analysis were analysed. The POR [prevalence odds ratio] relative to the expected smoking prevalence was calculated using gender and age-adjusted population smoking rates. Random-effects meta-analyses were used for all other associations.”

Again, they found “a particularly low prevalence of smoking among hospitalized COVID-19”. In fact, there were 75% fewer hospitalised smokers than would normally be expected.

They concluded that smokers should still quit as soon as possible due to the health risks combusted tobacco presents but investigating the use of pharmaceutical nicotine as potential therapeutic option for COVID patients is imperative..."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Gadgetboy (22/1/21)

Hooked said:


> https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-01-21_farsalinos-covid-19-and-vaping.html
> 21 Jan. 2021
> 
> "Harm Reduction journal has published an expanded re-analysis of a recent publication by Konstantinos Farsalinos, Pantelis Bagos, Theodoros Giannouchos, Raymond Niaura, Anastasia Barbouni and Konstantinos Poulas. They examined smoking prevalence among hospitalised COVID-19 patients. Next week, Konstantinos Farsalinos will host a press conference for the launch of a Declaration on E-Cigarettes and Public Health...
> ...


That is very interesting. I for one would love to know how many vapers have contracted Covid. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (23/1/21)

I'm not saying that vaping prevents me from contracting the covid19 virus, but here's my story/view. Since I started vaping in 2014 I have not been sick once. Not a cold, not flu, not pneumonia (which I used to get at least once a year when I was smoking). Once I had a sore throat one evening, but the next day it was gone. Since the virus outbreak, I have been in contact with quite a few infected people (I am a police officer for those that don't know). We all know that PG is a bacteria/virus killer and I firmly believe that due to vaping, I have not been able to get colds or flue and maybe I was just lucky up to now with not getting the covid virus, or maybe it's because of vaping. This is what I choose to believe.
I'm not disregarding safety measures like washing hands, sanitizing regularly en wearing a mask. I do all that, but I suspect that vaping also has something to do with the fact that I haven't contracted the virus yet. Maybe I'm wrong...maybe I'm not. Whether nicotine has also something to do with it, I cannot say, but the above article surely strengthens my belief.
Some may say that I'm out of my mind, but I have been in close contact with at least (that I know of) 10 people who tested positive for the virus. Some of them didn't even have a mask on when they were close to me....so...
Anyway, this is my view on it. Take it anyway you want. Cheerz

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/21)

Thanks @Hooked
This is very interesting

Dr Farsalinos is referring to smokers and the nicotine effect presumably
I wonder if the nicotine in vaping is equivalent ?
Or as @zadiac says maybe the PG has something to do with it

@Rob Fisher and I were chatting the other day and he said to me how many people do I know that vape and have been hospitalized from COVID? I didn’t know any. Not that I know many COVID infected people, but there might be something to this.

@Rob Fisher , check this out

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> This is very interesting
> 
> Dr Farsalinos is referring to smokers and the nicotine effect presumably
> ...



I saw that Hi Ho @Silver. I'm still convinced the PG helps sanitise... when I'm walking and randoms approach me I take a large vape and exhale through my mask as I pass by... I'm probably a bit nuts but I figure a menthol cloud rather than stranger breath is way more sanitary!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------

